# Fishing because you're anxious?



## Ficking (Aug 29, 2016)

hey there everyone, is here anybody else who is so in love with fishing because you are socially anxious? I would much rather go fishing one week being all alone than 10 minutes in a crowded place. someone else feels the same? my doctor diagnosed me with social anxiety and put me on some stuff called clonazepam but I do not want to take them and instead of that, i just get myself a drink and I go fishing. someone else like me? !tuna!


----------

